# "enjeux politiques"



## fando001

Bună ziua,

Mari probleme cu traducerea cuvântului "enjeu", pentru că în română traducerea găsită este "miză", dar textul meu vorbeşte de "enjeux politiques" şi nu de un simplu joc de carţi.
Riri


----------



## Trisia

Bună ziua,

Există "miză politică" (sau cel puţin eu am văzut asemenea texte). Cuvântul miză nu se referă strict la cărţi...

Poate ne-aţi putea da context? Ca de exemplu toată propoziţia?

_P.S. Am schimbat titlul firului de discuţie  _


----------



## oprea_Rd

Cum spunea si Trisia, ar fi mai simplu daca s-ar cunoaste contextul...
Oricum trebuie sa fie vorba de "miza politica" sau mai degraba "pariu politic"..


----------



## fando001

Traducerea corectăeste "aspecte"
Mulţumesc
Riri


----------

